# Possible cause for coolant smell!!!!



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Is the purpose of that plug a freeze plug?


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Im not sure what the purpose is. It is technically called a coolant chamber cover.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! That could probably cause a leak, not sure coolant smell though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My coolant smell is absolutely coming from the tank cap. Popped the hood today and smelled around...my nose doesn't lie!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> My coolant smell is absolutely coming from the tank cap. Popped the hood today and smelled around...my nose doesn't lie!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Do you have the TSB done that puts a hose on the reservoir and routes it under the car?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Do you have the TSB done that puts a hose on the reservoir and routes it under the car?


Not yet - it just started this recently. Curiously, it only happened when I filled up the reservoir to the proper mark. As it was running fine with barely anything in there before, I'm going to take the coolant level down an inch to and inch and a half and see if I've still got the smell there.

My dealer is a good 40 minutes away, so I'm going to avoid going out there for the 783495927834523th time if I can for now.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Not yet - it just started this recently. Curiously, it only happened when I filled up the reservoir to the proper mark. As it was running fine with barely anything in there before, I'm going to take the coolant level down an inch to and inch and a half and see if I've still got the smell there.
> 
> My dealer is a good 40 minutes away, so I'm going to avoid going out there for the 783495927834523th time if I can for now.


Right beside the cap, there is a small plastic insert that is not part of the tank. It "plugs" the vent hole at the cap. Remove that plastic piece, leave the cap on and take a smell. I bet the source is that hole.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Right beside the cap, there is a small plastic insert that is not part of the tank. It "plugs" the vent hole at the cap. Remove that plastic piece, leave the cap on and take a smell. I bet the source is that hole.


Will do - thanks!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Mine definitely seems like the tank also. Verified vapor escape, now just have to solve the issue.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just tried to tighten my cap but it was still all the way tight. I unscrewed it and what's odd is that it unscrews easy for the first half turn, and then gets really stiff.

It didn't have the small amount of built-up pressure blow off until it was unscrewed maybe half way. So it could be the problem is more in the relief system unless the cap isn't fitting on the tank snug.


----------

